# Car Reboot Issues



## Irhino (Feb 1, 2018)

When I first got my MS the audio stopped working completely and after minimal research I figured out the solution was to simply reboot the car by simultaneously holding down the scroll wheels. For the next 3000 miles (across 6 months) everything was fine so I figured this was a one off. Then last week on a 1000 mile road trip it all got weird. I had to reboot 3 times, for 3 completely different reasons. The first time was on day 2 at about 500 miles in while on a 6 lane interstate at highway speed AP just quit for no apparent reason. I was doing everything right and my hands were on the wheel when a large message box popped up on the big screen accompanied by several loud beeps and AP immediately disengaged. Unfortunately the message went away very quickly before I could read it. I reengaged AP and it worked for a minute or two and quit again in the same manner. This time it would not reengage and it appeared that I had lost all automatic functions, HVAC, Audio, pretty much everything. If I had turn signals, brake lights or flashers it wasn't evident from inside the car. I still had all manual controls and made my way to the shoulder and rebooted. After this all was fine and the next 2 incidents were minor by comparison when on day 4 while at a supercharger I lost the audio again. We determined that was due to a dropped LTE connection but required reboot to fix. The most recent issues was the day after returning home when we lost the back-up camera, just a black screen when in reverse and again need reboot to fix.
My concern is these things are just not normal. Or are they?  Who else is having similar issues? The buggy stuff isn't too concerning but the loss of AP on a busy highway is rather disconcerting and make me wonder '..how else it might fail..'
I'm interested in hearing from anyone with experience or insight on this topic. Thanks.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

As you have well seen, the reboots often come and go with different software versions. Sounds like you've got one of the bad ones right now. No, there's not much you can do except wait for the next update.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

16.2 is one of those bad ones.


----------

